# dredger Shoreway and yacht Orca collision off Felixstowe



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

> Crews searching for a woman missing from a yacht which sank off the Suffolk coast have found a body.
> The Thames Coastguard was scrambled to reports that a yacht, named tonight as Orca, had sunk after colliding with a dredger about a mile off Felixstowe on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> A man and a dog who were on board the yacht were pulled to safety but a woman, with another dog, was missing.
> ...


Full story here
http://www.edp24.co.uk/mobile/news/...g_after_yacht_and_dredger_collision_1_3634562


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

The woman has now been identified,she is local from just outside Woodbridge.
The incident took place adjacient to no 2 buoy which tho five miles from felixstowe is only 1 mile off the coast,

jim


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day doyll.sm.yesterday.10:43.re:dredger shoreway and yacht orca collision off felixstowe,sad news,they have found the body of the missing lady,may she rest in peace,a great job by the diving crew,thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

